# Steering issues



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I dont know if steering issues would go here or not (looks like a good place for it)
Ever since I repalced my shock/struts and springs, my steering has been all screwed up....itll pull to on side of the other. Almost feels like something is too tight because if its pulling to one side...and I turn the wheel the opposite direction I can hear it straighten out.
I had my alaingment(sp? LOL) done and no change.
any suggestions???


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

when you put the springs back in on the front did you make sure the arrows are both pointing the right way? (think they're both suppose to turn inward? outward? don't remember)


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

James said:


> when you put the springs back in on the front did you make sure the arrows are both pointing the right way? (think they're both suppose to turn inward? outward? don't remember)


u mean on the springs right...on the eibach...one end is up and the other is down...yes, i made of that... (of course anything is possible and now ur making my questions myself LOL0


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well, i don't know what you just said but I meant on the mount with the three bolts popping out (the front mounts), before you stick them back up into place you have to not the position of the arrow on the mount... if you have them in different directions the camber will be off which could cause the pulling in a direction (usually toward the direction with more positive camber)


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

James said:


> well, i don't know what you just said but I meant on the mount with the three bolts popping out (the front mounts), before you stick them back up into place you have to not the position of the arrow on the mount... if you have them in different directions the camber will be off which could cause the pulling in a direction (usually toward the direction with more positive camber)


thanks...ill look at that but i think theres only one way the bolts will go...will have to play around with it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah I don't remember if you can get it in there any other way.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

James said:


> yeah I don't remember if you can get it in there any other way.


who knows...i do know doing it myself was a pain in my lil ass so i may have not paid attention to that
:loser: LOL


----------

